# Popeye Infection



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 12 gallon tank with 9 fish, and have had the tank setup for about 10 months. I noticed last week that my tetra had developed popeye, so I researched the internet and forums for assistance on how to treat it.

I read about salts, and also read about Mardel. I called the local pet store and they also suggested Mardel. The box recommends a 5 day treatment, but if it doesn't work try another 5 day treatment. I started treatment last Thursday, so I am halfway through the second treatment.

So with only 2 days left, the popeye hasn't improved, and I'm not sure what else to do. All of the levels in the tank seem okay. There is a little nitrate but it is less than 20. I did a water change on Sunday and plan on doing another one tomorrow, but I wasn't sure if there were any other suggestions? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Is the pop eye in both eyes?


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry - I should have noted that before! It is completely covering one eye, and then half of the other eye. All of the other fish in the tank are fine.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Be prepared to do a third dose, it took me three cycles to treat my betta. And increase water changes because it interrupted my nitrogen cycle, even though it claims not to.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Be prepared to do a third dose, it took me three cycles to treat my betta. And increase water changes because it interrupted my nitrogen cycle, even though it claims not to.


If I do a third dose, does that in anyway affect the other fish in the tank? Just want to be sure since the box says only to do 2 cycles. 

Also, I read on some other pages that Maracyn could be used in combination with Maracyn-Two, or maybe even Maracyn Plus? I don't want to put extra medicine in there if I don't have to, but I want to try to get him back to being healthy again.

Also, thanks for the tip on the nitrogen cycle!


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Make sure you dont have any active carbon in your filter, or it will remove your meds. Didn't know if ya knew that.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

jshiloh13 said:


> Make sure you dont have any active carbon in your filter, or it will remove your meds. Didn't know if ya knew that.


I wasn't aware of that - thank you. I have a fluval edge tank, and the filter requires a foam and biomax kit, as well as a carbon clean & clear sachet. 

Would that be the same type of carbon that you are referring to? Assuming so, do you have any other suggestions on other medicines?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Remove the carbon while treating, and sorry I didn't catch it earlier but I found the maracyn 2 worked did not try maracyn 1.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, that is the carbon they are reffering to. Just remove it from the filter while dosing.



socc11girl said:


> I wasn't aware of that - thank you. I have a fluval edge tank, and the filter requires a foam and biomax kit, as well as a carbon clean & clear sachet.
> 
> Would that be the same type of carbon that you are referring to? Assuming so, do you have any other suggestions on other medicines?


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it! I will remove the carbon and will start using Maracyn 2.

Thanks again!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would give the medication one try but then remove the fish if it is still sick. You are risking infecting the other fish if you wait longer. I don't understand spending time and money with repeated attempts to cure a fish unless it is very expensive? The fish is suffering so your not doing it any favors. Just put the fish to sleep by placing him in a plastic bag with ice water. It's humane and you can go out and replace him. Just my opinion.


----------

